# How many passengers in an XL?



## Moore887 (Dec 11, 2015)

I haven't been doing this all that long but twice last night I received an XL ping and with my Kia Sedona sxl which fits 7 people including myself and there were 7 passengers. Are we obliged to have an 8 seater car to do XL? What do you say in that instance? I can move the 2nd row seats closer together and 3 can just about fit but I'm wondering about the legality of that.


----------



## Z1llamonster (Jan 30, 2018)

Xl is for 6 passengers. No more. You take only what you have seatbelts for. A have people all the time begging to take more. Nope point to the app where it says clearly for groups of 6. Then to the camera. They either load 6 with no argument and we roll or they get out and I collect my cancel fee with the too many riders option. I never ever start the trip until all riders are in and I know I’m ready to roll that way I don’t have to worry about them trying to complain and downrate. If I see more then 6 before they load up my doors stay locked. Not worth starting a fight over. Please do your other Uber drivers a favor and do not take more then 6. It’s a safety rule as well. Do you really wanna risk the complications from this if you get pulled over, or god forbid an accident with 7 or 8 people? Not worth that 15 dollar trip man.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

You may carry as many passengers as desired as long as the manufacturers SPWL (Standard Passenger Weight Limit) is not exceeded by more than 12% of the combined weight of each passenger plus fifty percent of the drivers current weight.

Children under 40 pounds or 3'6" in height do not count towards the cumulative total.

Service animals (including miniature horses) do not count towards the cumulative total.

Unaccompanied minors do not count towards the cumulative total.

Personal items (including luggage) do not count towards the cumulative total.

Trunk or rear hatch riders are limited to a cumulative 405 pounds.

Roof riders are limited to a cumulative 275 pounds.

_* - These numbers reflect the Florida Department of Weights & Measures status as of 03/32/17._


----------



## Z1llamonster (Jan 30, 2018)

You may not carry as many as you want lol


----------



## Katherine Still (Aug 13, 2018)

6 will do, there is no need to sacrifice the seats since it will sacrifice their safety and comfort.


----------

